# Liquid ics rom is here!



## afrchutch

Head on over to xda for some liquid love! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1879151
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i can't believe i successfully downloaded it so soon after it dropped... liquid version is ridiculously awesome, smooth, data icons. *rant over, must run it more!*


----------



## jimmyco2008

How's the battery life, chiefs and chieftains?


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> i can't believe i successfully downloaded it so soon after it dropped... liquid version is ridiculously awesome, smooth, data icons. *rant over, must run it more!*


Well I can after all its only 93 megs. Where as all the other ones was pushing 200 to over 300 meg. So people gets in downloads and leaves in a few min. AOSP is the only way to go. Liquid has hit a grandslam on his hands here. I dont need a new phone now. I need a Tablet now. Can anyone say N7


----------



## Hellboy

jimmyco2008 said:


> How's the battery life, chiefs and chieftains?


It just dropped so give it a little time lol. I have it installed and wow its so great.


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> How's the battery life, chiefs and chieftains?


it just came out... i think it takes time to form a battery life opinion.


----------



## osuron07

It's pretty nice lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## itsjustadrian

Was running Jester's public beta mod earlier today...battery life is great compared to the bamf ICS leak.


----------



## afrchutch

Simply amazing this is... I'm so happy 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Well I can after all its only 93 megs. Where as all the other ones was pushing 200 to over 300 meg. So people gets in downloads and leaves in a few min. AOSP is the only way to go. Liquid has hit a grandslam on his hands here. I dont need a new phone now. I need a Tablet now. Can anyone say N7


I wonder if our little navbar mod would work. Oh and btw, thanks for reminding me how to post a URL on here. See what everyone got from it? Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Anyone else getting data drops? From jesters release this afternoon to liquids release. I am dropping data like a mofo. Its just like when I ran the leaked bmaf ics. I am on .19 radios.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Anyone else getting data drops? From jesters release this afternoon to liquids release. I am dropping data like a mofo. Its just like when I ran the leaked bmaf ics. I am on .19 radios.


No data drops so far. .9 radios are treating me well on liquid's.


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Anyone else getting data drops? From jesters release this afternoon to liquids release. I am dropping data like a mofo. Its just like when I ran the leaked bmaf ics. I am on .19 radios.


on .19 radios now too and data is solid. This ROM is solid! Not a single FC! And smooth as hell! 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Only issues I've had so far is data icons not always being right and 3g doesn't want to seem to kick in for me.

Also, anyone else experienced when you change network modes to 4g, your signal actually gets stronger? When I'm set for 3g, no data kicks in and my service is 2 bars or less, I switch to 4g, full 4G speeds and full cell signal.

This is on .9 radios which I used with the public test and got 3g fine.

Other than that this thing has been very smooth.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch

osuron07 said:


> Only issues I've had so far is data icons not always being right and 3g doesn't want to seem to kick in for me.
> 
> Also, anyone else experienced when you change network modes to 4g, your signal actually gets stronger? When I'm set for 3g, no data kicks in and my service is 2 bars or less, I switch to 4g, full 4G speeds and full cell signal.
> 
> This is on .9 radios which I used with the public test and got 3g fine.
> 
> Other than that this thing has been very smooth.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


just took me a sec to switch from 3g to 4g once I selected lte mode. Thas it....

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Might try the .9 radio.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Might try the .9 radio.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


let me know how that radio works man. I've been dropping data all morning :-(

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Might try the .9 radio.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


u have a link to where you found that .9? Everything I click on puts me on some weird website...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

If it helps anyone, fixing permissions fixed my 3g not turning on issue on the .9 radios

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## hall

Wonder where the kernel (and source files) came from ?


----------



## osuron07

afrchutch said:


> u have a link to where you found that .9? Everything I click on puts me on some weird website...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Check your PM.


----------



## afrchutch

osuron07 said:


> If it helps anyone, fixing permissions fixed my 3g not turning on issue on the .9 radios
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


know where to get that .9?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Does wifi tether work


----------



## afrchutch

osuron07 said:


> Check your PM.


just got the email thanks man 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

No problem at all man! Hope it helps, if 3g doesn't connect after 5 minutes, I'd suggest a fix permissions, it helped me. Also, once you install the .9, could you try switching to 4g and seeing if your cell signal increases? I'm curious as to why it increases and if it does it with anyone else on the .9 radios.


----------



## Hellboy

Sorry didn't get to you sooner with the link. Glad someone helped ya out. Been on it a few hours so can't tell yet. So will not comment till I have about 12 hrs on it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

I rarely comment about anything, BUT this ROM is absolutely amazing!!! I am in love with my Bolt again. 99.9% of everything works like is should. I cant seem to get performance setting to stick on boot (overclocking), but other than that I cant even begin to complain. this is awesome!!!


----------



## havy15

can someone else pm me the .9 radio too. just asking i was running on jmods and i was running the radio that gave it data would the same radio work on this rom.


----------



## Hellboy

http://www.mediafire.com/?t42ag4mbtfd7aza

Try this. Got the link from android forums.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv

havy15 said:


> can someone else pm me the .9 radio too. just asking i was running on jmods and i was running the radio that gave it data would the same radio work on this rom.


here are the important radio's -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1864157


----------



## number5toad

I see the camcorder is still broken...can anyone comment on the regular camera? I can live without recording video, but not photos.


----------



## padraic

number5toad said:


> I see the camcorder is still broken...can anyone comment on the regular camera? I can live without recording video, but not photos.


camera works

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

thanks guys and another question is there a fast charge kernel in this one too or no? also how come i cant backup my liquid settings


----------



## number5toad

padraic said:


> camera works
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


*rubs hands*

all right, time to do some backups


----------



## ssethv

spiderbolt said:


> Does wifi tether work


The built-in tether works great, once you connect, give your computer a min for it to work. WirelessTether 3.xxx does not seem to work at all.


----------



## quickdraw86

ssethv said:


> The built-in tether works great, once you connect, give your computer a min for it to work. WirelessTether 3.xxx does not seem to work at all.


yeah, liquid/jester advised just using the included tether. i tried to tether briefly with wifi tether for root users with no luck, but the included works great.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3

If this build doesn't make the front page, we'll all know how RootzWiki views it's devs.


----------



## Hellboy

Wifi tether works you just have to play with the settings. If you want to know what I use let me know and I'll post them. I just wonder why mss clamping isn't in the settings of wifi tether when on this rom. Its on there when using a cm7 rom.

Anyone have any clues? I use the clamping so my data doesn't get disrupted when streaming.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> If this build doesn't make the front page, we'll all know how RootzWiki views it's devs.


 well I guess xda has shown how they feel because it still isn't front page. Its a rom not a cure for cancer lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> If this build doesn't make the front page, we'll all know how RootzWiki views it's devs.


this rom is indeed a monumental accomplishment and is deserving of the attention given the bamf leak and more. obtaining and relasing a rooted version of a leak is one thing, building for a hybrid radio device without source is much more difficult.


----------



## yarly

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> If this build doesn't make the front page, we'll all know how RootzWiki views it's devs.


Instead of passive aggressively complaining, submit a news tip with the contact form. I'm most likely the only staff that views this forum regularly and I don't get paid to write or find/refer articles (or paid at all). I spend enough time as it is answering questions and keeping the peace in my (very limited) spare time. I wouldn't be jumping and demanding articles be written on my own free time anymore if this were CM9 or AOKP than if it's liquid. Just not my (voluntary) burden to worry about such things.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3

Hellboy said:


> this rom is indeed a monumental accomplishment and is deserving of the attention given the bamf leak and more. obtaining and relasing a rooted version of a leak is one thing, building for a hybrid radio device without source is much more difficult.


This. Anyone who actually understands development knows that the BAMF leak is nothing, and the work these guys have done is what is newsworthy in this community.


----------



## number5toad

quickdraw86 said:


> this rom is indeed a monumental accomplishment and is deserving of the attention given the bamf leak and more. obtaining and relasing a rooted version of a leak is one thing, building for a hybrid radio device without source is much more difficult.


not to mention, the reaction from users is generally MUCH more positive than the reaction to the leak.

still backing everything up from my TShed 1.6 workhorse to flash this...


----------



## Hellboy

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Do not validate this site by trying to invalidate another. It's childish.
> 
> This. Anyone who actually understands development knows that the BAMF leak is nothing, and the work these guys have done is what is newsworthy in this community.


Wasn't trying to validate this site. Just asking you if you realize that xda hasn't done anything that you posted about rootz.

After all what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> not to mention, the reaction from users is generally MUCH more positive than the reaction to the leak.
> 
> still backing everything up from my TShed 1.6 workhorse to flash this...


Liquid has been messing with this build for what 8- 9 months? He got a lot of the issues worked out while waiting for data to work. That's dedication to ones work.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

quickdraw86 said:


> Instead of passive aggressively complaining, submit a news tip with the contact form. I'm most likely the only staff that views this forum regularly and I don't get paid to write or find/refer articles (or paid at all). I spend enough time as it is answering questions and keeping the peace in my (very limited) spare time. I wouldn't be jumping and demanding articles be written on my own free time anymore if this were CM9 or AOKP than if it's liquid. Just not my (voluntary) burden to worry about such things.


i have taken your suggestion and contacted the news team. as always, thank you for your input yarly! the decision of whether or not to cover this release is now in the hands of the news team, where it should be.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> i have taken your suggestion and contacted the news team. as always, thank you for your input yarly! the decision of whether or not to cover this release is now in the hands of the news team, where it should be.


Not to try and start a fight but I don't see how this is news worthy? With as long as liquid worked on this build any one who didn't k ow about the build had to of been living under a rock. For what 6 months now the progress of this build has been in many posts. From people saying can't wait to updates that link and a few other testers posted about. The build is known about and doesn't take long for word to get around.

As far as bamf goes I think it was more about the April test build was leaked than about bamf having it. It was reported that it was leaked and how long before an official build is sent out. As many bolt owners was about fed up and coming to the realization that more than likely the official release wasn't coming because of no leak. If it was just a bamf rom only like liquids rom I am sure it wouldn't have had a news article about it. Sure everyone wants their favorite dev to get recognized but liquid is well known and a 2 bit news article on a forum website isn't going to make him or any other dev any more well k own in the community. Its word of mouth that gets around faster. As your average android user is a member of at least 4 forums and I am sure they will post about the same thing in all 4 forums to make sure everyone knows its out.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Not to try and start a fight


you should add that disclaimer to more of your posts! LMAO



> but I don't see how this is news worthy? With as long as liquid worked on this build any one who didn't k ow about the build had to of been living under a rock. For what 6 months now the progress of this build has been in many posts. From people saying can't wait to updates that link and a few other testers posted about. The build is known about and doesn't take long for word to get around.


IMO, the quality and nearly full functionality of the most recent release is a great achievement and is worthy of recognition in the greater android community just as teamBAMF, AOKP, and CM releases have been. just because liquid's work for our phone is well known to thunderbolt users, that doesn't necessarily mean that it's well known to users of other devices as the aforementioned teams' releases for multiple devices are through multiple android news outlets.


----------



## afrchutch

Guys check out Droid life. They posted a story.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

How many phones does team liquid dev for? I am sure he is well known. You ask people to name their 3 fav devs and I am sure over 99 % will say liquid as one of the 3.

If he gets a news article then that's great but at the same time we have had many other devs put out great roms. So why should liquid get it over them? Just let the cards lie where they drop. You don't give the news teams enough time to get an article ready if they are writing one. After all it was dropped last night.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> How many phones does team liquid dev for?


numerous devices, and since OG droid.



> I am sure he is well known.


agree.



> If he gets a news article then that's great but at the same time we have had many other devs put out great roms. So why should liquid get it over them? Just let the cards lie where they drop. You don't give the news teams enough time to get an article ready if they are writing one. After all it was dropped last night.


all i did was recommend a story i felt worthy of an article. you're welcome to do the same for any topic you like. i don't understand the effort you put to objecting to my actions. if the news team feels the release is article-worthy, then there will be an article. if not, then there won't be. i haven't attempted to hasten or alter the regular process of news coverage here in any way outside of recommending a story.


----------



## CC268

Should I run the new ICS radios with this?


----------



## afrchutch

osuron07 said:


> No problem at all man! Hope it helps, if 3g doesn't connect after 5 minutes, I'd suggest a fix permissions, it helped me. Also, once you install the .9, could you try switching to 4g and seeing if your cell signal increases? I'm curious as to why it increases and if it does it with anyone else on the .9 radios.


well I flashed .9 radio and I immediately noticed no more data drops and now I'm getting the results below. About 4-5 mbps faster than with .19. I also have the same cell signal as before at -79. So far so good with .9. 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Sorry here is my results








Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

CC268 said:


> Should I run the new ICS radios with this?


they're not necessary and have caused some users issues. my data is great on the .9 radios.


----------



## Hellboy

I still get some data drops to the point having to do airplane mode toggle to get data back. Think its my location and how the ril is set up. Its liveable.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

This is all overwhelming... Between that "leaked" radio that came out yesterday (thread here http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33261-[LEAK]-[RADIOS]-7.00.605.2-ICS-RADIOS) to having to swap radios out from .19 to .9 to whatever that new one is.. I'm so confused. I just want to get onto a ROM without much confusion with radios, call me a noob, but it's confusing - switching between which radios work or not.. Kinda paranoid..


----------



## afrchutch

AlexOnVinyl said:


> This is all overwhelming... Between that "leaked" radio that came out yesterday (thread here http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33261-[LEAK]-[RADIOS]-7.00.605.2-ICS-RADIOS) to having to swap radios out from .19 to .9 to whatever that new one is.. I'm so confused. I just want to get onto a ROM without much confusion with radios, call me a noob, but it's confusing - switching between which radios work or not.. Kinda paranoid..


no issues here on .9

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> This is all overwhelming... Between that "leaked" radio that came out yesterday (thread here http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33261-[LEAK]-[RADIOS]-7.00.605.2-ICS-RADIOS) to having to swap radios out from .19 to .9 to whatever that new one is.. I'm so confused. I just want to get onto a ROM without much confusion with radios, call me a noob, but it's confusing - switching between which radios work or not.. Kinda paranoid..


the .9 radios have been pure gold for me on EVERY thunderbolt rom i've run. those leak radios are junk, there's no need to bother with those IMO. you could always just run stock rooted too. the rooted .19 roms are straightforward if you're "paranoid".


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

quickdraw86 said:


> the .9 radios have been pure gold for me on EVERY thunderbolt rom i've run. those leak radios are junk, there's no need to bother with those IMO.


Aren't the .9 radios older than the .19? I'm just completely confused as to what I should do.. I feel like I should wait until it's all sorted out but idk


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Aren't the .9 radios older than the .19?


yes. newer isn't necessarily better. .19, open mobile, and the ICS leak radios are all a waste of time IMO. but that's just my opinion having tried them all, others' experiences may differ.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Do the .9 radios support 4G LTE? What rom are they from?


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Do the .9 radios support 4G LTE? What rom are they from?


all official thunderbolt radios support 4G LTE in general... they are from the official 2.11.605.9 OTA. i posted a download link in one of your threads, you have a few, can't recall which one, but i linked to my post with the DLs in the thundershed thread earlier today.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

quickdraw86 said:


> all official thunderbolt radios support 4G LTE in general... they are from the official 2.11.605.9 OTA. i posted a download link in one of your threads, you have a few, can't recall which one, but i linked to my post with the DLs in the thundershed thread earlier today.


So what exactly is the difference?


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> So what exactly is the difference?


as i've said previously, the discenable difference in performance varies by individual device. those differences can include: 3G/4G handoff, overall signal strength and consistency, data speeds, etc. radios are one of those things that you need to try for yourself to decide which is best for you and your phone. there isn't an answer to "which radio is best" that will apply to every thunderbolt and thunderbolt user.

edit: found my post.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32466-Noob-Rooter-here,-what's-the-most-stable-Custom-Rom-for-TB?#entry905271


----------



## Hellboy

You have your lte radio that controls 4g and your cdma ragio that controls 3g.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> You have your lte radio that controls 4g and your cdma ragio that controls 3g.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


hellboy is exactly right.

BTW hellboy: you changed late to lte, but left "ragio"&#8230; lol

the thunderbolt, like other VZW 4G phones, is a hybrid radio device. it uses two types of radio software. one is for the CDMA radio, which controls telephony and 3G, the other is the LTE, which controls 4G (which is what the SIM card is for).


----------



## Hellboy

Well I have been getting lag on the keyboard and new rom so having to re enter the words as I type.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Well I have been getting lag on the keyboard and new rom so having to re enter the words as I type.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


i was just giving you a hard time. i've had some keyboard lag, especially with the keyboard popping up for text entry, but it seems intermittent.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I know just being difficult. After all I am the resident troll lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

One thing about radios that I've NEVER seen is people being unable to make phone calls. Any glitches are related to the data side (really just 3g/4g and not WiFi), so people can try a radio and see how it behaves.

It's been repeated many times, others can't tell you what is the "best" radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## afrchutch

I've had a little bit of that as well

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

The keyboard lag that is

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbles78

can this be fastboot flashed?


----------



## afrchutch

gobbles78 said:


> can this be fastboot flashed?


the ROM? Or radios? Flash ROM in recovery and radios in boot loader

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Alright, so I flashed the rom but I'm getting some issues related to updating apps, and Titanium Backup is giving me issues as well..
Just to highlight what's going on
Titanium Backup told me "warning, Device ID changed - can cause issues with app permissions.. etc - would you like to change it back (I changed the ID back)
Market Updates keep giving me error message: "Update could not be downloaded due to an error (921) - Also occurs when installing any application from Market gives same error code (921).
Those are the only issue's I've received thus far - otherwise, the Rom is working fine with the .19 radios - no issues what so ever, smooth rom and very reliable.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I know just being difficult. After all I am the resident troll lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


hey, you said it, not me lololol


----------



## quickdraw86

hall said:


> It's been repeated many times, others can't tell you what is the "best" radio.


^ THIS! ^

thank you hall.


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Alright, so I flashed the rom but I'm getting some issues related to updating apps, and Titanium Backup is giving me issues as well..
> Just to highlight what's going on
> Titanium Backup told me "warning, Device ID changed - can cause issues with app permissions.. etc - would you like to change it back (I changed the ID back)
> Market Updates keep giving me error message: "Update could not be downloaded due to an error (921) - Also occurs when installing any application from Market gives same error code (921).
> Those are the only issue's I've received thus far - otherwise, the Rom is working fine with the .19 radios - no issues what so ever, smooth rom and very reliable.


you should take specific issues of this nature to the actual rom thread for support. however, if you clear the cache of play store and possibly google services and reboot, your play store issues should be resolved.


----------



## cutbait

I haven't had one problem yet ...I switched keyboard to thumb keyboard ..this Rom is flawless

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

I asked here and in the thread at XDA about the kernel and so far, no one's biting.... I'm not sure how that ROM is "ICS" when it's using a GB kernel...


----------



## recDNA

It's great we still have such generous developers.

I'm ashamed to admit I will still wait until more of little bugs have been squished before jumping in with both feet.

I need video cam and I've read several posts about data issues, gmail text disappearance, home screen text graphic errors etc.

Thundershed has me spoiled rotten. I admit it.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> hey, you said it, not me lololol


I'm proud of it









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

I've had tons of data drops but no page of Amy kind on anything  so ill stick with it till my flashaholics kicks in

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Okay, I think I've found out why the issue occurs - I restored my Wifi Settings back from the Titanium Backup - the actual app settings rather than the .xml backup, (but ended up restoring both) - and it gave me that error again when I rebooted and tried to update an application. SO, I think the error lays within restoring 2.3.4 data settings to ICS. But I could be wrong.

Also I cleared the Cache of both System and User apps, but Im not sure if that is whats going to cause issues or not.

But it seems to be working fine when I just restore the DATA not the APP to the ICS build. Because now I've got my brightness level back to what I wanted it and my screen timeout is back.


----------



## afrchutch

cutbait said:


> I haven't had one problem yet ...I switched keyboard to thumb keyboard ..this Rom is flawless
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


except video recording









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Now my only question is, should I restore my Previous Android ID? or not? Because TiBu is giving me an ultimatum


----------



## Hellboy

Can't you load both?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Hellboy said:


> Can't you load both?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


No its asking me do I want to keep my previous Android ID or the New one? It says this usually occurs when one does a factory reset or gets a new phone and it helps the apps associate with the device.


----------



## AntiAppel

Is anyone else having problems with their wi-fi locking up the phone. I was running ThunderShed and Wi-Fi was useless. Once turned on, the phone would become unresponsive, and I would have to pull the battery. I installed the BAMF leak and Wi-Fi worked flawlessly. Now I install this, and after about an hour or so, the phone became unresponsive again. I wonder if this is something AOSP related, but then why would my girlfriends TunderBolt run it just fine. I just over-clocked it to 1220, so maybe that will do the trick. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I'm proud of it


well, you've enraged at least three developers, a few users, and had pages of threads taken over by what i want to call the "hellboy hate club". but i still love you hellboy, in a completely platonic way of course, because things around here wouldn't be nearly as interesting without you! LMAO


----------



## Hellboy

No I just used wifi and worked perfectly for me.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

my wifi works fine. no issues at actually, besides the obvious.


----------



## osuron07

quickdraw86 said:


> well, you've enraged at least three developers, a few users, and had pages of threads taken over by what i want to call the "hellboy hate club". but i still love you hellboy, in a completely platonic way of course, because things around here wouldn't be nearly as interesting without you! LMAO


Not gonna lie, if I see hellboy was the last to post in a thread, I tend to check that thread first.. Second only to yarly, because I usually learn something when reading his lol


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> Not gonna lie, if I see hellboy was the last to post in a thread, I tend to check that thread first.. Second only to yarly, because I usually learn something when reading his lol


agree totally. hellboy, hilarious. yarly, android genius.


----------



## number5toad

yo is this the "show some love to Hellboy and yarly" thread


----------



## number5toad

ROM related question that I didn't think needed to clutter up the official thread: does that Google Now for ICS mod that was floating around work? and if so, anyone got a link?


----------



## yarly

I had it for a friend that needed it still (if this is what you wanted): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29788573&postcount=2920


----------



## jimmyco2008

mechacentre.tk lol come on guys


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> mechacentre.tk lol come on guys


What are you up to jimmyco? Lol


----------



## recDNA

AntiAppel said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their wi-fi locking up the phone. I was running ThunderShed and Wi-Fi was useless. Once turned on, the phone would become unresponsive, and I would have to pull the battery. I installed the BAMF leak and Wi-Fi worked flawlessly. Now I install this, and after about an hour or so, the phone became unresponsive again. I wonder if this is something AOSP related, but then why would my girlfriends TunderBolt run it just fine. I just over-clocked it to 1220, so maybe that will do the trick. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Wifi and bluetooth work perfectly in thundershed with imo kernel.


----------



## jimmyco2008

quickdraw86 said:


> What are you up to jimmyco? Lol


What? lol I was just saying like come on guys think Mecha Centre, not "well let me fish around for a link in my backpack, here...". I mean that lightly, of course with Mecha Centre you know you're getting a virus-free and up-to-date file


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> What? lol I was just saying like come on guys think Mecha Centre, not "well let me fish around for a link in my backpack, here...". I mean that lightly, of course with Mecha Centre you know you're getting a virus-free and up-to-date file


I was just harassing you. Yes, mecha centre is about the safest destination for all things thunderbolt. And I like the changes since my last visit as well, much more user friendly organization and it's easier to navigate the site all around. Nice work!


----------



## number5toad

that was my first visit to MechaCentre









but it's exactly what I needed! thanks jimmy!

so anyone got a favorite method for fixing low res contact pictures?


----------



## CC268

number5toad said:


> that was my first visit to MechaCentre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's exactly what I needed! thanks jimmy!
> 
> so anyone got a favorite method for fixing low res contact pictures?


Are the imported from Facebook? If so use Friendcaster Pro...it imports all the contacts as high res pictures which is super nice. As far as normal contact pictures not from Facebook I am not sure.


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> ROM related question that I didn't think needed to clutter up the official thread: does that Google Now for ICS mod that was floating around work? and if so, anyone got a link?


I tried yarly's link and both versions were a drop box 404. If you need Google now, here's the online only version by mikeyxda for ARMv7. Reboot to recovery, clear cache and dalvik cache, and flash:

http://db.tt/uWPiCycw

It's the "google" icon after installed (it's Google search, but after installing and opening "Google", you'll see the Google now setup, or afterwards if you launch that icon and go to settings).

Thanks to heath for the online only.zip!

Edit: here's the full online/offline version for ARMv7 as well:

http://db.tt/yr6hjyXp


----------



## CC268

So I'm confused why the video camera doesn't work but the camera does?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

saw this in the menu for updates, does this mean we can update to your future releases on this ROM with the "Liquid Updates" feature?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

quickdraw86 said:


> I tried yarly's link and both versions were a drop box 404. If you need Google now, here's the online only version by mikeyxda. Reboot to recovery, clear cache and dalvik cache, and flash:
> 
> http://db.tt/uWPiCycw
> 
> It's the "google" icon after installed (it's Google search, but after installing and opening "Google", you'll see the Google now setup, or afterwards if you launch that icon and go to settings).
> 
> Thanks to heath for the .zip!


Do you know where I can find the Offline and Online version?


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> saw this in the menu for updates, does this mean we can update to your future releases on this ROM with the "Liquid Updates" feature?


It connects to goo.im, so yes, but only if liquid posts updates for our device on goo.im


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Do you know where I can find the Offline and Online version?


I linked the online only version.

Edit: I will add the full version to my original post shortly in case there's a few that want it.

2nd edit: check the bottom of my original post.


----------



## UrinalCake

What's the difference between online and offline?


----------



## quickdraw86

UrinalCake said:


> What's the difference between online and offline?


The online only zip is to save /system space. It removes the offline voice files, so that offline voice dictation does not work. You must always have a data connection for the online version to work. The offline/online zip is the full Google Now package with offline voice dictation intact.


----------



## UrinalCake

Gotcha, so I'll go for the online only to save space I guess seeing how 99% of the the commands are for online results. Only thing I can think of for offline is listen to music commands which work on the online.


----------



## quickdraw86

So... It'd be great if this thread and this one:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/26923-Liquid-ICS-Rom-Discussion

Could be consolidated, two threads as similar as these two are AND the official liquid ICS rom thread is a bit redundant, just my opinion.


----------



## afrchutch

Any random reboots anyone? One yesterday and one this morning since switching to .9 radio

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> Any random reboots anyone? One yesterday and one this morning since switching to .9 radio
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


None so far. I've been on the .9 radios and everything is working well. Others have complained of reboots, and they were a problem on previous versions, but without sending liquid/jester logcats, it'll be tough for them to solve the issue in a future release.


----------



## jimmyco2008

haha thanks.

Are you guys on the Combo Radio? and I feel like I should carry more than the latest offline version of Google Now... Come to think of it, that version, the version I'm also using, never works offline :l


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> haha thanks.
> 
> Are you guys on the Combo Radio? and I feel like I should carry more than the latest offline version of Google Now... Come to think of it, that version, the version I'm also using, never works offline :l


Grab up the online/offline version and take it to the center, I'm sure some are looking for the full version. PM me if there's other files you're looking for too.


----------



## spiderbolt

When u guys say stock tethering app do u mean portable hotspot and if so will I b charged for it because I only have unlimited data I'm sorry for the noob ? But I've only used tether on one rom n it worked flawless n no extra charges either and I don't really fell like giving up my 1st child to Verizon for outrageous tethering fees or hotspot


----------



## Hellboy

No you won't be charged for it as its not Verizon's stock tethering app. It was modified I do believe. If you ever used Verizon's stock tethering spp and turned it on it would ask if you agree to be charged $30 a month to use this feature.

Senat from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

OK thanks n now another quick ? In the rom post it says no need to download gapps cuz they r included but I've got no Gmail app or any of my apps from market is there something I missed


----------



## Hellboy

Download from the market. Liquid kept the bare minimum as far as apps goes.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

That's what I figured but just wanted to make sure and thanks for the help


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> well, you've enraged at least three developers, a few users, and had pages of threads taken over by what i want to call the "hellboy hate club". but i still love you hellboy, in a completely platonic way of course, because things around here wouldn't be nearly as interesting without you! LMAO


Well I don't count jester as a dev so that's only 2 I have pissed off .

Maybe I should ask for a news article also lol. You either love me or hate me but I just don't sugar coat how I think or feel. If they want to have a I hate hellboy club that's fine. Just means I am getting famous and they will still come in and see what I am going to say next.

Sure you love me in a Platonic way. Will have to keep my eye on you and make sure you try no funny business.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> None so far. I've been on the .9 radios and everything is working well. Others have complained of reboots, and they were a problem on previous versions, but without sending liquid/jester logcats, it'll be tough for them to solve the issue in a future release.


I'll keep my eye on it. The first time it happened it was right after I turned blue tooth on

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

spiderbolt said:


> In the rom post it says no need to download gapps cuz they r included but I've got no Gmail app or any of my apps from market is there something I missed


 Google removed Gmail, Maps, and a number of different apps from the "Gapps" package well over a year ago, if not longer.


----------



## number5toad

yeah, gapps on ICS and above is pretty bare minimum.

anyone else using Google Now? the cards are nice and all, but the voice search is super laggy on my device...not that I use it all that often but the difference between the Thunderbolt and N7 is really striking.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

quickdraw86 said:


> None so far. I've been on the .9 radios and everything is working well. Others have complained of reboots, and they were a problem on previous versions, but without sending liquid/jester logcats, it'll be tough for them to solve the issue in a future release.


I'm having some issues reading my Gmail. It will display the message text for a slight moment then go blank. Only started happening today. Any logcat apps you recommend that I can use to send the bugs I've found that won't display my credentials?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

spiderbolt said:


> Download from the market. Liquid kept the bare minimum as far as apps goes.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Would it be safe to convert some of those apps to System apps?


----------



## havy15

hall said:


> I asked here and in the thread at XDA about the kernel and so far, no one's biting.... I'm not sure how that ROM is "ICS" when it's using a GB kernel...


Yeah me too I need that quick charge kernel at leas lol

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## afrchutch

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I'm having some issues reading my Gmail. It will display the message text for a slight moment then go blank. Only started happening today. Any logcat apps you recommend that I can use to send the bugs I've found that won't display my credentials?


I uninstalled Gmail then installed again. Works fine now.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

afrchutch said:


> I uninstalled Gmail then installed again. Works fine now.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for that I'll give it a try.

Also liquid statistics menu FCs on me. Any suggestions for logcat apps that won't reveal my credentials.

Facebook also doesn't really sync correctly. But hey, on the brightside I'm on the .19 radios and haven't had any issues with GPS or connectivity.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

afrchutch said:


> I uninstalled Gmail then installed again. Works fine now.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I tried it just now but it had no effect. Still can't read the messages, they disappear.

Ok fixed it, had to wipe data using TiBu


----------



## afrchutch

Now I'm getting an "unfortunately, camera has stopped" error every time I try getting into my camera. I ran fix permissions but it didn't help.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

What settings you messed with? I can load up the camera apk file off this rom if you like?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> What settings you messed with? I can load up the camera apk file off this rom if you like?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I didn't do anything with settings at all. And that would be great. Thanks!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

http://db.tt/ISH4Q1St you know to place it in your app folder under system and reboot? 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

quickdraw86 said:


> I linked the online only version.
> 
> Edit: I will add the full version to my original post shortly in case there's a few that want it.
> 
> 2nd edit: check the bottom of my original post.


Do I need to do anything special to install this?


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> http://db.tt/ISH4Q1St you know to place it in your app folder under system and reboot?
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I do now 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> http://db.tt/ISH4Q1St you know to place it in your app folder under system and reboot?
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I don't see any of those folders anywhere in my file explorer

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Nm I found those folders. But when I try to delete the old apk it says cannot be deleted. And when I try copying the new one it says copy fail.









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Do I need to do anything special to install this?


Check my post with the links.


----------



## UrinalCake

afrchutch said:


> Nm I found those folders. But when I try to delete the old apk it says cannot be deleted. And when I try copying the new one it says copy fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Which file explorer are you using? It needs to be a rooted file explorer and there will be a button some where or in the settings to mount as rw.


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> Nm I found those folders. But when I try to delete the old apk it says cannot be deleted. And when I try copying the new one it says copy fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


You have to use a root explorer to do something like that (ex. es file explorer, root browser, root explorer). You could just install the package and use TiBu to change it to a system app as well, same outcome either way.


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> You have to use a root explorer to do something like that (ex. es file explorer, root browser, root explorer). You could just install the package and use TiBu to change it to a system app as well, same outcome either way.


ya I have es. I didn't think about the rw option

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Still giving me that error after pasting the new apk and rebooting

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

Sigh. Too many issues for me. Regretfully, I'll have to go back to gingerbread.


----------



## Hellboy

Guess you will have to reinstall the Rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

I'll see if a wipe and fresh install fixes anything

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toklas

quick question... theme choose is included soo.... which themes are compatible? cm9 themes?


----------



## gobbles78

afrchutch said:


> the ROM? Or radios? Flash ROM in recovery and radios in boot loader
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


ok my thunderbolt will not get past the radio on a fastboot flash(not this rom) tried recovery rom and everything. just wondering the if i put this on the SD cards and rename it to the recovery name will it work?


----------



## quickdraw86

toklas said:


> quick question... theme choose is included soo.... which themes are compatible? cm9 themes?


Yes, CM9 themes will work best as the rom is partly based on CM9.


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I'm having some issues reading my Gmail. It will display the message text for a slight moment then go blank. Only started happening today. Any logcat apps you recommend that I can use to send the bugs I've found that won't display my credentials?


I like this one ATM:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=scd.lcex

No adware or internet permissions, so the log is local until you send it, and the floating log feature is amazing too.

Pastedroid is a good complement to logcat apps as well.

As far as "that won't display my credentials", I got through my logs on occasion to troubleshoot my own issues, and haven't seen anything that I feel would be too sensitive to export, but be cautious about sending out your logs. review them yourself and use your own judgment.


----------



## quickdraw86

gobbles78 said:


> ok my thunderbolt will not get past the radio on a fastboot flash(not this rom) tried recovery rom and everything. just wondering the if i put this on the SD cards and rename it to the recovery name will it work?


I didn't understand a thing you were saying. If you're just trying to flash some radios, see my post linked below:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32466-Noob-Rooter-here,-what's-the-most-stable-Custom-Rom-for-TB?#entry905271


----------



## dbornack

Do we have any answers yet for the reboots? Will it make things better if I up the voltages a tiny bit?

I've wiped very well, multiple times, and have done things correctly.. so I'm past a wiping/cache issue.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Well I don't count jester as a dev so that's only 2 I have pissed off .


Ouch! Lmao. You two just need to go throw down and settle it. I respect jester, and he's a good guy IMO.



> Maybe I should ask for a news article also lol. You either love me or hate me but I just don't sugar coat how I think or feel.


Lol. Obviously not.



> Sure you love me in a Platonic way. Will have to keep my eye on you and make sure you try no funny business.


SMH. Lmao. Cowboy, yeah, brokeback cowboy, no. Lol


----------



## afrchutch

gobbles78 said:


> ok my thunderbolt will not get past the radio on a fastboot flash(not this rom) tried recovery rom and everything. just wondering the if i put this on the SD cards and rename it to the recovery name will it work?


rename it PG05IMG.zip nothing else. Put in the root of your SD, then boot into hboot and hit the up volume button when it asks for you to update

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbles78

afrchutch said:


> rename it PG05IMG.zip nothing else. Put in the root of your SD, then boot into hboot and hit the up volume button when it asks for you to update
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


i will try this tonight!


----------



## dbornack

Man.. the data speed uncapping in the BuildProp area are the first time I'm seeing this. It makes a bit of a difference too, that's for sure. Just a simple speedtest and I'm getting 22 down and 18 up on 4G, and pictures, etc. upload noticeably faster.


----------



## hall

Still haven't gotten an answer about the kernel .... but I still jumped and am running this ROM now. I must say, I'm impressed ! It is incredibly snappy !! I do like all the features and integration that Sense offers, but I also appreciate the leanness of a CM or AOSP type ROM too.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Okay so I've been playing with this ROM almost all day and what I've gotten from it I've done some experimenting and question asking so here's a few things to do with some of the errors or bugs people are asking about.

1. Gmail app disappearing email content - solution: Go into Titanium Backup > Select Gmail App > Wipe Data then Uninstall- then Reinstall, go into Gmail settings set sync email days to 7 or 8 as opposed to 30 days of synced mail.

2. Notification LED - a lot of people are thrown off by this, but the LED light actually does work except that it flashes orange instead of the usual Green.

3. GPS icon not showing - go into settings and look for Interface > then select Statusbar and tinker with what is automatically hidden or not.

4. Issue with Android ID from Titan Titanium Backup - its going to ask you whether or not you want to restore your old ID or not - press yes, or restore because this allows apps that associate with Licenses to recognize your device as the one that purchased the app.

5. If you plan on restoring any SYSTEM related apps or content such as call log or contacts dialer, only restore things in .xml format DONT restore system apps highlighted in Green. Can cause issues with ROM.

6. GPS not working -... Rewipe, super wipe, wipe all partitions besides SD, I recommend 4ext recovery app, - then reflash the rom and see if the issue is fixed. Not sure if it matters or not


----------



## CC268

This ROM is pretty sweet so far!


----------



## afrchutch

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Okay so I've been playing with this ROM almost all day and what I've gotten from it I've done some experimenting and question asking so here's a few things to do with some of the errors or bugs people are asking about.
> 
> 1. Gmail app disappearing email content - solution: Go into Titanium Backup > Select Gmail App > Wipe Data then Uninstall- then Reinstall, go into Gmail settings set sync email days to 7 or 8 as opposed to 30 days of synced mail.
> 
> 2. Notification LED - a lot of people are thrown off by this, but the LED light actually does work except that it flashes orange instead of the usual Green.
> 
> 3. GPS icon not showing - go into settings and look for Interface > then select Statusbar and tinker with what is automatically hidden or not.
> 
> 4. Issue with Android ID from Titan Titanium Backup - its going to ask you whether or not you want to restore your old ID or not - press yes, or restore because this allows apps that associate with Licenses to recognize your device as the one that purchased the app.
> 
> 5. If you plan on restoring any SYSTEM related apps or content such as call log or contacts dialer, only restore things in .xml format DONT restore system apps highlighted in Green. Can cause issues with ROM.
> 
> 6. GPS not working -... Rewipe, super wipe, wipe all partitions besides SD, I recommend 4ext recovery app, - then reflash the rom and see if the issue is fixed. Not sure if it matters or not


mine started acting up just out of the blue last night and this morning. I did the super wipe like you mentioned and I've been running flawless ever since. I truly believe that's the best solution to issues on any rom.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I remember the old days when it was recommended to wipe 3 times before installing a rom. This is what I did with this ICS rom and no issues but 4g data dropping but thats due to the ril. When I need to tether I use thundershed I have on bootmanager. When I am not tethering I run the ics. I am sure liquid has a long road ahead of him with this ril. So far think its doing pretty well.


----------



## UrinalCake

I also recommend from front to back.


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> I remember the old days when it was recommended to wipe 3 times before installing a rom. This is what I did with this ICS rom and no issues but 4g data dropping but thats due to the ril. When I need to tether I use thundershed I have on bootmanager. When I am not tethering I run the ics. I am sure liquid has a long road ahead of him with this ril. So far think its doing pretty well.


Yeah I agree, liquids has been my dd since it came out. I added a few small tweaks for performance and combined with the .9 radios, its been great (least in my area).

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Has anyone got the Google Now Offline version working? It's pretty awesome, but currently experiencing some issues with searching right now.


----------



## afrchutch

dbornack said:


> Do we have any answers yet for the reboots? Will it make things better if I up the voltages a tiny bit?
> 
> I've wiped very well, multiple times, and have done things correctly.. so I'm past a wiping/cache issue.


how are you upping your voltages? I don't have that option in set cpu

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> how are you upping your voltages? I don't have that option in set cpu
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


If you go to system settings > advanced > performance, you can change settings there. I get the message that "unfortunately, settings has stopped" after I change settings, but the values I changed stick after settings stops.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Does anyone know if it's possible to install the old GB 2.3.4 HTC camera on this ROM? I'm missing its functionality.

Sent from my Liquid ICS v.1.5 MR2 ThunderBolt


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> If you go to system settings > advanced > performance, you can change settings there. I get the message that "unfortunately, settings has stopped" after I change settings, but the values I changed stick after settings stops.


talking about your minimum and maximum MHz?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to install the old GB 2.3.4 HTC camera on this ROM? I'm missing its functionality.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid ICS v.1.5 MR2 ThunderBolt


Same happened to me. I had to do a fresh install

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> talking about your minimum and maximum MHz?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yes. I think it sticks, but haven't confirmed with terminal or a kernel control app yet.


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> Yes. I think it sticks, but haven't confirmed with terminal or a kernel control app yet.


so having mine at 245 or 368 could have been what's causing the reboots?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I would think that's the cause of your reboots. Just like kinking a fuel line and when you give it the gas it sputters and stalls. If you want a lower speed try 768.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

I set mine a little higher and I think its sticking. I set it for 768 and watched it process for a bit.








Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I would think that's the cause of your reboots. Just like kinking a fuel line and when you give it the gas it sputters and stalls. If you want a lower speed try 768.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


awesome. I had no idea it could do that. I'm still a bit new to messing with kernels and stuff.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

afrchutch said:


> Same happened to me. I had to do a fresh install
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


just realized I can't change a few things on the camera settings (focus mode, burst on/off, resolution) - is that what you meant? and if so, did a fresh install fix it?


----------



## Hellboy

Its just like if you over clock to much it will reboot on you. I know anything 1500 or above would freeze then reboot. Now all phones don't act the same though. There was a few people who's phones could be oc. To 1.9 and others barely above stock. Same way with underclocking. I had a gb aosp rom I underclocked to your setting because I was going to a baseball game and was on a bus and had no way of charging nor did I have a second battery at the time. My phone was slow but it never rebooted and I texted the whole time up there. My battery lasted 24 hrs and died when the bus took me to my car.

I will try your settings and see if I can get the rebooted. As on liquids build I have yet to get a reboot on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

number5toad said:


> just realized I can't change a few things on the camera settings (focus mode, burst on/off, resolution) - is that what you meant? and if so, did a fresh install fix it?


no mine was working one minute, then the next it was saying "unfortunately camera has stopped" every time I tried getting into my camera. I replaced the apk but that didn't help. The fresh install fixed it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

I haven't had another issue with camera just yet.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Its just like if you over clock to much it will reboot on you. I know anything 1500 or above would freeze then reboot. Now all phones don't act the same though. There was a few people who's phones could be oc. To 1.9 and others barely above stock. Same way with underclocking. I had a gb aosp rom I underclocked to your setting because I was going to a baseball game and was on a bus and had no way of charging nor did I have a second battery at the time. My phone was slow but it never rebooted and I texted the whole time up there. My battery lasted 24 hrs and died when the bus took me to my car.
> 
> I will try your settings and see if I can get the rebooted. As on liquids build I have yet to get a reboot on it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


on a gb rom I set it as low as 368 with no issues ever. Why would ICS be different? And ya, let me know if you get a reboot.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> on a gb rom I set it as low as 368 with no issues ever. Why would ICS be different? And ya, let me know if you get a reboot.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Ics might require more power to operate. I really can't say. Maybe a dev or better yet yarly can answer that.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

afrchutch said:


> I haven't had another issue with camera just yet.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


thanks - I asked in the official thread so we'll see if there's a known set of issues. I'm reluctant to do a full wipe right now, but maybe over the weekend.


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Ics might require more power to operate. I really can't say. Maybe a dev or better yet yarly can answer that.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


well if xda would approve my account I could ask lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

afrchutch said:


> on a gb rom I set it as low as 368 with no issues ever. Why would ICS be different? And ya, let me know if you get a reboot.


 I'm running at the "stock" clock speeds, 245-1024mhz, with a "Screen off" profile added with SetCPU. The clock speeds for that are 245-368mhz. No issues at all, specifically with "waking" the phone up.

I suspect the fact that AOSP is soooo lean and without the added baggage of SENSE that it can handle lower clock speeds without issue.


----------



## UrinalCake

afrchutch said:


> well if xda would approve my account I could ask lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Liquid has posted the rom here too, he has his own development folder in the thunderbolt development thread.


----------



## quickdraw86

UrinalCake said:


> Liquid has posted the rom here too, he has his own development folder in the thunderbolt development thread.


Yup. Liquid isn't in the forums often though. Asking SPjester on XDA would be the best way to get an official answer.


----------



## afrchutch

hall said:


> I'm running at the "stock" clock speeds, 245-1024mhz, with a "Screen off" profile added with SetCPU. The clock speeds for that are 245-368mhz. No issues at all, specifically with "waking" the phone up.
> 
> I suspect the fact that AOSP is soooo lean and without the added baggage of SENSE that it can handle lower clock speeds without issue.


that's exactly what my set up was









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> Yup. Liquid isn't in the forums often though. Asking SPjester on XDA would be the best way to get an official answer.


thanks guys

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

What governor are you using ?


----------



## quickdraw86

I use smartass, but on demand and interactive governors are available as well. I've never had any issues with smartass, and am fairly confident it's the default governor.


----------



## afrchutch

hall said:


> What governor are you using ?


smartass

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

I didn't change the governor and mine is currently set on Smartass v2.

This ROM is running IMO's kernel and that's the default he uses out of the box.


----------



## afrchutch

hall said:


> I didn't change the governor and mine is currently set on Smartass v2.
> 
> This ROM is running IMO's kernel and that's the default he uses out of the box.


ya same here

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Familyguy1

Hmm. Ill have to check this out. I'm on a CM7 build right now. I assume this would be quite a big upgrade from that?


----------



## quickdraw86

Familyguy1 said:


> Hmm. Ill have to check this out. I'm on a CM7 build right now. I assume this would be quite a big upgrade from that?


well yeah... this rom is partly based on CM9. there's a few bugs, but it's great overall.


----------



## squan01

I am having a problem with the ROM not booting.

I successfully flashed it using TWRP 2.2.0 and it started to boot. It was on the bot animation for over 10 minutes and nothing was happening.

I wiped everything and did a clean install and I am still having the problem. The boot animation never freezes, but looking at logcat something is broken, as it keeps looping through the same mesages again and again.

logcat: https://s3.amazonaws...MR2-bootproblem


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Ran into this issue, and a fella on XDA told me to fix permissions to fix it. Would any recommend this and I'd do it from recover correct?


----------



## squan01

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Ran into this issue, and a fella on XDA told me to fix permissions to fix it. Would any recommend this and I'd do it from recover correct?


Yea, try to fix your permissions.

In most recoveries it is under Advanced -> Fix Permissions (Repair Permissions).


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

squan01 said:


> Yea, try to fix your permissions.
> 
> In most recoveries it is under Advanced -> Fix Permissions (Repair Permissions).


What about for 4ext?


----------



## CC268

Someone else already pointed this out but I noticed the incoming phone call picture (of the person) is very blurry...any fixes?


----------



## quickdraw86

AlexOnVinyl said:


> What about for 4ext?


answered via PM.


----------



## osuron07

AlexOnVinyl said:


> What about for 4ext?


Tools > fix permissions... It's very easy to find if you look lol

I fixed it by clearing the Google Play Store data though, not fixing permissions.


----------



## UrinalCake

Well almost one day later and the Gmail bug has not occurred again. All I did was clear the data and move it to system apps.


----------



## quickdraw86

UrinalCake said:


> Well almost one day later and the Gmail bug has not occurred again. All I did was clear the data and move it to system apps.


good deal. i'll try that myself, but let us know if you experience the issue again.


----------



## UrinalCake

quickdraw86 said:


> good deal. i'll try that myself, but let us know if you experience the issue again.


You bet


----------



## quickdraw86

CC268 said:


> Someone else already pointed this out but I noticed the incoming phone call picture (of the person) is very blurry...any fixes?


if you have facebook contact pictures for contact pics, you can try this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mots.haxsync&hl=en&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dhaxsync+play+store

it syncs in high definition.


----------



## CC268

quickdraw86 said:


> if you have facebook contact pictures for contact pics, you can try this:
> 
> https://play.google....sync play store
> 
> it syncs in high definition.


Well I already use Friendcaster Pro which uploads them in hi def...they look great in my contacts but not when I receive a call and its all blown up


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

My only issue right now is that the bloody camera keeps adjusting my screen brightness without returning it back to normal. 

You'll get a kick out of this, I tried to restore the HTC camera and the results didn't fair out so well. Looks like we're stuck for a while without video


----------



## geli7

Is anybody having trouble with the radio? Wifi works fine for me, but my 4g/3g is very spotty and slow when it does work.
Was there a separate radio that needed to be flashed? Sorry if it's a dumb question, not exactly an expert.


----------



## heath2805

AlexOnVinyl said:


> My only issue right now is that the bloody camera keeps adjusting my screen brightness without returning it back to normal.
> 
> You'll get a kick out of this, I tried to restore the HTC camera and the results didn't fair out so well. Looks like we're stuck for a while without video


Make a nandroid backup and try flashing Newts camera patch in recovery http://db.tt/6RWQDjnv Can't hurt lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

geli7 said:


> Is anybody having trouble with the radio? Wifi works fine for me, but my 4g/3g is very spotty and slow when it does work.
> Was there a separate radio that needed to be flashed? Sorry if it's a dumb question, not exactly an expert.


are you on .19 or .9 radios?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrinalCake

quickdraw86 said:


> good deal. i'll try that myself, but let us know if you experience the issue again.


Another day and another 8 new emails and the blank problem has not showed its self. One more day and it might be safe to say that fixed it.


----------



## quickdraw86

UrinalCake said:


> Another day and another 8 new emails and the blank problem has not showed its self. One more day and it might be safe to say that fixed it.


i've been able to view my mail since i implemented your suggestion. again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## osuron07

geli7 said:


> Is anybody having trouble with the radio? Wifi works fine for me, but my 4g/3g is very spotty and slow when it does work.
> Was there a separate radio that needed to be flashed? Sorry if it's a dumb question, not exactly an expert.


I've actually have great results with the radio. Once in a great while, 3g will not kick on, but then I enable lte, let a data connection sync up, then switch it back to 3g and it is usually fine after that. It definitely uses less battery than the gb roms I used before. Haven't had any call/sms issues either.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

heath2805 said:


> Make a nandroid backup and try flashing Newts camera patch in recovery http://db.tt/6RWQDjnv Can't hurt lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Is this specifically for this rom?

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## heath2805

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Is this specifically for this rom? No, Newt made it for his Sense 4.0 ics, but it worked for me on liquids ics. Cameras been great since I've flashed it.
> 
> Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Is this specifically for this rom?


 I've looked quickly and it appears that the "stock" camera's config file is only (2) lines long. Newt's patch ONLY includes an XML file, the config file for the camera, and it's substantially longer.

IMO, it's only dealing with the hardware aspect of the camera, not software. Therefore, Sense doesn't factor in.


----------



## heath2805

hall said:


> I've looked quickly and it appears that the "stock" camera's config file is only (2) lines long. Newt's patch ONLY includes an XML file, the config file for the camera, and it's substantially longer.
> 
> IMO, it's only dealing with the hardware aspect of the camera, not software. Therefore, Sense doesn't factor in.


Thanks for the info Hall 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

I flashed the camera patch and nothing changed. Am i missing something?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

afrchutch said:


> I flashed the camera patch and nothing changed. Am i missing something?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


What's wrong with your camera?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

heath2805 said:


> What's wrong with your camera?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


nothing right now but last time I flashed this rom it kept not responding. I reflashed and that fixed it. I just read the last couple pages that people are using the camera patch from sense 4.0 port rom. I flashed it and nothing changed

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

afrchutch said:


> nothing right now but last time I flashed this rom it kept not responding. I reflashed and that fixed it. I just read the last couple pages that people are using the camera patch from sense 4.0 port rom. I flashed it and nothing changed
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


It may help if you open the camera up, then reboot in recovery and then flash patch. Thats specific instructions from Newt for his rom. It worked for me on liquids, so I posted a thread about it. And found a few other people had success with it too. Hall compared them and he said " The XML file in this case is probably purely for configurations related to the camera and stick to the HARDWARE aspects, not software (Sense)."

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

heath2805 said:


> It may help if you open the camera up, then reboot in recovery and then flash patch. Thats specific instructions from Newt for his rom. It worked for me on liquids, so I posted a thread about it. And found a few other people had success with it too. Hall compared them and he said " The XML file in this case is probably purely for configurations related to the camera and stick to the HARDWARE aspects, not software (Sense)."
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I'll give it a try.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

Can someone who has NOT applied the patch post the XML file from /data/data/com.android.camera/shared_prefs?

I think the patch backs up the original but I'm not positive.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Some small news for you guys, unfortunately it's bad, the video camera functionality issue for this Rom doesn't look like it's going to be fixed, but there's better things brewing ahead. Can't say anything more.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## yarly

Camera stuff never gets fixed if it's broke without drivers from the OEM or from another similar phone. It's always a blackbox.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

yarly said:


> Camera stuff never gets fixed if it's broke without drivers from the OEM or from another similar phone. It's always a blackbox.


Like I said, There's more brewing in the kitchen. I can't say anything anymore.


----------



## yarly

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Like I said, There's more brewing in the kitchen. I can't say anything anymore.


Although it's nice you're informing people that are interested, I dont care what is brewing myself.

I'm just stating a simple fact from following development and being a developer that cameras do not get fixed without OEM drivers either directly for the device or borrowed from a similar device, lol.

Examples that have been permabroke for months camera wise: Incredible on CM10, Touchpad on CM9 and CM10, Desire HD on CM9 and CM10, etc etc.

If CM cannot fix them and a popular phone (Desire HD [which is basically the 3g Thunderbolt on GSM]) with a billion developers all around the world cannot fix the cameras through reverse engineering the drivers, then they are not going to be fixed now without OEM intervention.

tl;dr blame Qualcomm for that.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Stay on topic please...


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Mustang302LX said:


> Stay on topic please...


Sorry Mustang - although, its a little favorish to leave one opposing member's threads that were blatantly rude and delete the ones that weren't near as childish as the Red Imp likes to post.


----------



## Mustang302LX

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Sorry Mustang - although, its a little favorish to leave one opposing member's threads that were blatantly rude and delete the ones that weren't near as childish as the Red Imp likes to post.


Sorry it's late and I didn't clean the thread to your standards. I'd hardly call it playing favorites as I've never even had a discussion with anyone else here but yarly lol.

Again....back on topic please.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Mustang302LX said:


> Sorry it's late and I didn't clean the thread to your standards. I'd hardly call it playing favorites as I've never even had a discussion with anyone else here but yarly lol.
> 
> Again....back on topic please.


I'm trying to have a friendly conversation with you sir. If you'd check your Twitter.


----------

